# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Study shows alien abductions, UFO encounters are lucid dream - DigitalJournal.com

## Dream Guide Team

DigitalJournal.com*Study shows alien abductions, UFO encounters are lucid dream**DigitalJournal.com*The study subjects were coached to "separate from their bodies" in *lucid dream* state and look for aliens in their homes. "Some could do it [have an out-of-body experience] by the first attempt. Some needed three to five attempts to have an out-of-body *...*Actual Subject Commentary: UCLA Does Experiment To Examine the Alien Abduction *...*Ghost TheoryAlien abductions may be vivid dreams: studymsnbc.comAliens Come to Abduct You in Your SleepGizmodo UK*all 14 news articles »*

----------

